# Ryley's Run Quilt is Hung!!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob it looks great...... You did a great job......I can see mine on there


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Rob, it looks beautiful! It hangs so nicely, too! It doesn't buckle at all. You did a wonderful job with the quilt hanger, too!!! I wanted that quilt...:uhoh:


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh man, Rob, that is so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! Looks absolutely beautiful hanging on your wall!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks great. A nice addition to the house.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gayle & Lucy said:


> Oh man, Rob, that is so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! Looks absolutely beautiful hanging on your wall!!


It sure is and I'm so glad that it has Lucy's picture right above Ryley's picture on the quilt.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Aaaawww, thank you Rob. I feel kinda bad about that, as we were unable to be there. ( But, she does look nice there).


Oaklys Dad said:


> It sure is and I'm so glad that it has Lucy's picture right above Ryley's picture on the quilt.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Rob, it is gorgeous! How beautiful, and you did a great job hanging it. I hope my sweet Sammy's face is smiling at you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks really great! Nice job on the hanger!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks Great Rob!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You've done it honor Rob!!! It looks magnificent and I know you'll always cherish it.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh, what a beautiful quilt! It looks so nice the way you have it hanging. Congrats again on the win!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

sharlin said:


> You've done it honor Rob!!! It looks magnificent and I know you'll always cherish it.


With the Skypup in the upper right corner it is truly an honor to have it in my home!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> With the Skypup in the upper right corner it is truly an honor to have it in my home!


Thank You Rob.
Skyler applied for Oakly's Guardian Angel~~Looks like he was approved.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

The quilt is just beautiful and it looks great hanging up. You did a great job. Congratulations again. I would just sit there admiring all those beautiful golden faces.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Thank You Rob.
> Skyler applied for Oakly's Guardian Angel~~Looks like he was approved.


What a wonderful thought Steve ...Oak sure needs a guardian and Sklyer is surely the dog for the job!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> The quilt is just beautiful and it looks great hanging up. You did a great job. Congratulations again. I would just sit there admiring all those beautiful golden faces.


I can tell you that I have spent some time just admiring it since it has been hung. I'm hoping Donna can give me some info on the dogs I don't recognize.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It looks greqat hanging there definitely the proper home for it.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep...I see Cosmo on there, too. Cosmo is the first from the left, second row....

Looks awesome...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Rob,
Can you post a front on picture of it?
May make it easier for all to see the pictures on it!
Kerri


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm hoping Donna can give me some info on the dogs I don't recognize.


I'm sure you've read the whole Cosmo story, since I have such a big mouth.....but I'd be happy to post the links again if you need them....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob, it looks stunning, hanging there. You did a wonderful job with it and the hanger is beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing. It definitely found the right place to hang. Congratulations once again. Couldnt have happened to a nicer guy. You take good care of that now and dont drool too much on it as you sit there admiring it. LOL!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It looks beautiful Rob! You have done it proud!!!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It sure looks Beautiful!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... it looks even more beautiful hung!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome! Well done!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Wow Rob, it looks beautiful! It hangs so nicely, too! It doesn't buckle at all. You did a wonderful job with the quilt hanger, too!!! I wanted that quilt...:uhoh:


 
Didn't you already get one last year.......

Rob, it looks beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I can tell you that I have spent some time just admiring it since it has been hung. I'm hoping Donna can give me some info on the dogs I don't recognize.


 
That would be a great idea for next year's quilt, if people could write up a little story about how their dog was rescued, and the type of home it now has. Not to be written on the quilt, but so the owner of the quilt has a writeup on each dog. It is definitely a conversation piece and these stories would add to the conversation.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> That would be a great idea for next year's quilt, if people could write up a little story about how their dog was rescued, and the type of home it now has. Not to be written on the quilt, but so the owner of the quilt has a writeup on each dog. It is definitely a conversation piece and these stories would add to the conversation.


I agree....there's so many great rescue stories out there, too.

I know I'm a bit biased with the Cosmo story, but how many rescues are so documented on a forum....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I agree....there's so many great rescue stories out there, too.
> 
> I know I'm a bit biased with the Cosmo story, but how many rescues are so documented on a forum....


Not to be biased Rick, but um, Ryley was pretty well documented on the forums too. LOL!!!! Otherwise, Ryleys Run never would have happened. The rescue kept us updated on how he was doing at his foster's and what not and his heartworm treatment and pretty much everything else. Then the good news came that his foster parents adopted him. Couldnt ask for more than that for a happy ending.

Marie, that is a great idea about the stories with the photos. Great idea. I think we should do that. It would be a great conversation piece to go along with the already great conversation piece in the quilt.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow it's beautiful


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That quilt has so much meaning for us on the board because we feel we know these dogs personally. For other family members, or for someone who may inherit the quilt one day, may not understand the significance of all these great dogs and their stories.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> That quilt has so much meaning for us on the board because we feel we know these dogs personally. For other family members, or for someone who may inherit the quilt one day, may not understand the significance of all these great dogs and their stories.


Hmm, so I will bequeath mine to Cindy and Larry and Rob will bequeath his to me?? I'm game!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Hmm, so I will bequeath mine to Cindy and Larry and Rob will bequeath his to me?? I'm game!!


Kim, um, I think she meant down the generation lines. I am thinking not the same generation. Good try though in trying to get the quilt.:::


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> That quilt has so much meaning for us on the board because we feel we know these dogs personally. For other family members, or for someone who may inherit the quilt one day, may not understand the significance of all these great dogs and their stories.


I think its a wonderful idea. I wished we had done that with the first two. But I think it will be a wonderful addition for next year. I know my grandmother's quilt that I have is such a wonderful piece. I wish I knew the story behind it because she was Sioux. So I am sure there is some wonderful significance. But definitely I think we should incorporate that for next year.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

The quilt looks wonderful!! I love the way it's hung up. It's a quilt of stories, that is for sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I think its a wonderful idea. I wished we had done that with the first two. But I think it will be a wonderful addition for next year. I know my grandmother's quilt that I have is such a wonderful piece. I wish I knew the story behind it because she was Sioux. So I am sure there is some wonderful significance. But definitely I think we should incorporate that for next year.


Not to worry. As for my quilt, my boys may not know the stories of each of the dogs whose photos are on the quilt, but they do know about Ryley's Run, and how important it is to help out rescues. In fact, Christopher was at this year's run and wants to go to the opening of the Sanctuary and the Golf Tournament. A seed has been planted. 

I should go back and get each dog's story. Hmmm


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm,

Why not make a seperate post asking those that were on Ryley's Run quilt (either this year or last year) to post their dogs story. At least you and/or Rob could print it out to keep with the quilt.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Hmm, so I will bequeath mine to Cindy and Larry and Rob will bequeath his to me?? I'm game!!


 
Cool...thanks Kim!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Kim, um, I think she meant down the generation lines. I am thinking not the same generation. Good try though in trying to get the quilt.:::


 
Oh...darn.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

The quilt looks wonderful -- nice hanging job!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Kimm,
> 
> Why not make a seperate post asking those that were on Ryley's Run quilt (either this year or last year) to post their dogs story. At least you and/or Rob could print it out to keep with the quilt.


It's a great idea. I think some of the Goldens on last years quilt were owned by members on CG. I'm not sure all of them post here, but I'm sure many do.

I'll start a new thread and name the GR's on my quilt. 

Cindy, sorry BM spoiled my bequeathing! LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For Cosmo's story, it's easier to just post the threads that started it all. For those who don't know the whole story, Cosmo was days from being put down in Houston....and this forum all came together to raise money to fly him up to us in Seattle.

And if you haven't read the whole story and want to, here's the two main threads:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/10867-moving-day.html

And I don't brag about Cosmo's story for my sake.....I just love how our forum came together to save this dog.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

That is so cool seeing Chris and Taffy on there. 

Rob don't know if you know Chris's story.. 

His elderly owner passed away late last year. After the guy died Chris was left alone in the backyard and the his family came by everyday to play with him and to feed him but they knew that wasn't the best situation for Chris. They put him thru HW treatment and he made it thru even though he was allowed full run of the yard while he was going thru treatment (big NO NO.. he should have been crated and kept quiet). Then they contacted Midlands Golden Rescue and asked Mary to help find this sweet boy a new home. I was his foster mom and 4 months later once he was healthy and ready for adoption I told Mary he wasn't going anywhere that he had to stay. Wouldn't trade him for anything.. even though he is sooo bad.. His pic is the one right below Ryleys...

And Taffy is the 2nd from the right on 3rd row. 
She was left in the house when her family moved away for at least a week before animal control knew she was there. Animal shelter in NC contacted Midlands about taking her in to find her a new home. We had a bit of a struggle finding her a ride down here but once she made it she was fully vetted and placed at my house for fostering. Very sweet girl. Didn't get along with my dogs much at first but finally settled in. Had her for a few months and then she went to another foster home where she was there a few months. She finally got adopted to a great couple that love her to pieces and treat her like the princess she is. She's a really small golden but she has a really big heart and is the sweetest dog ever... she's doing awesome in her new home.. Her family sent in some new pics to Barb and she looks really happy


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Rob, that looks SO nice!


----------

